# Changer de numéro iPad



## chrab_s (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai 2 iPhones avec un numéro différent mais même compte AppStore et j'ai également un iPad tous ces devices sont sur ios6. 


Ma question c'est je veux changer de numéro de Tél sur iMessage de mon iPad pour l'associer à l'autre numéro. 


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2013)

C'est dans _Réglages_.
Après, ça doit être dans iMessage, mais vu que j'ai pas mon iPad sur moi, j'peux pas certifier...


----------



## chrab_s (22 Janvier 2013)

J'ai ete mais on ne peut pas éditer le numéro ?


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

C'est bien dans imessage "envoier et recevoirr" tu rajoutes ton numeros ici


----------



## chrab_s (23 Janvier 2013)

Je ne comprend pas votre réponse ???


----------



## lineakd (24 Janvier 2013)

@chrab's, voici comment on associe son numéro téléphone avec son identifiant apple.
Pour changer de numéro peut-être en désactivant ton identifiant apple sur message dans tes trois appareils puis d'activer celui-ci sur ton smartphone dont tu veux retrouver le numéro sur ton ipad et d'activer ton id sur ta tablette. Je n'ai pas testé... :rose:


----------

